# RX2/3 skin



## psychovapes

Hey Peeps

I wrapped my mod this week let me know what you think!?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Nice. Where did you get the wrap?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

@psychovapes dude that is sick....


----------



## Idiot

Looks cool,
Where did you get the wrap?
Tx


----------



## kev mac

psychovapes said:


> Hey Peeps
> 
> I wrapped my mod this week let me know what you think!?
> View attachment 82322
> 
> View attachment 82323
> 
> View attachment 82324


This convinced me,a wrap is in order for my Relo.


----------



## OPium46

That looks sick! 

I got my Relo a month back (Silver and Grey).
Would love to get a wrap for it.


----------



## psychovapes

Hey all
I made the wrap myself at work, took some measuring and trial and error, but got it to stick nicely at the end.


----------



## Idiot

Did you make a template?
Can you make one for me please?
I will pay for it.
I already have the material for the wrap.
Tx


----------



## psychovapes

What mod do you have


----------



## Idiot

RX2/3 

But it has scratches


----------



## psychovapes

hey bud should be a prob, what you looking to put on it. pm me


----------

